# Waterlox durable enough for floors?



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I put 5 coats of waterlox original on some new heart pine flooring I put down in the bedroom. My dog loves to stretch out, dig her claws in the floor and pull. (she's got a tough life and has too much stress i guess:no Needless to say, she's has scratched the floors up like crazy. I always read that Waterlox was a durable finish for floors, but i'm not seeing it. In the rest of the house was old heart pine flooring which seems to have been refinished not too many years ago. I'm not sure what they used, but this flooring is soooo much more scratch resistant. I don't think she's made a scratch anywhere on that. So....I'm about to put in new stairs and need to finish the treads and was planning to use Waterlox again (because I have some left and like the color it leaves), but I'm wondering if there are better recommendations. No one in town at the paints stores or hardwares stores have ever heard of Waterlox so I was hoping some folk here could weigh in. Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I had hoped someone that does floors would chime in. Since you are already using a tung oil finish I believe I would lightly sand the floor and put a polymerized tung oil on the floor. I believe the area that has the most damage I would keep a rug there.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I did a set of stairs with Waterlox. I love the way it turned out. But..... The stuff really smells very strong for a few days (we had to move out) and my dog has also scratched them. The next set will ne Poly something


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

look at this site www.*waterlox*.com/


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I know waterlox says when there are scratches, you can just add another coat to mask them, but like hoby says...it stinks. Actually when we did the bedroom i put two box fans in the window and we couldn't smell a trace of it two rooms away so it wasn't too bad. But I know when I do the stairs, my wife is going to have to leave since she's 7 months prego. Steve, my wife would say..."i told you so"....she'd been asking for an area rug in there since we finished the floors but I wanted to let them get air/light on them and that also let the dog at them:bangin:

Can anyone recommend an alternative product to use to finish the stairs (antique heart pine). I'm going to have to put a light stain on them to try and match the rest of the flooring first.


----------

